# How long diabetic?



## falcon123 (Nov 10, 2009)

Elsewhere Norrtherner has done a calculation to show that nine of us have "served" 239 years! That is over quarter of a century on average. I started on insulin 42 years ago. From one post I think there is someone around the half century. So how long have you had diabetes?


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2009)

I was diagnosed type 2 february the 13th 09.


----------



## SamInnocent (Nov 10, 2009)

Diagnosed on 7th April 1979, so that's 30 years and 7 months!


----------



## katie (Nov 10, 2009)

Just over 5 years, woo good times!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2009)

End of May 2008! 17 months ish!


----------



## aymes (Nov 10, 2009)

Diagnosed 5 years and 1 month ago


----------



## NiVZ (Nov 10, 2009)

Diagnosed December 1996 so thats 13 years.

NiVZ


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 10, 2009)

Diagnosed May 1st 2009, so just over six months.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 10, 2009)

10th October 2009, just two months.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> 10th October 2009, just two months.



That's only one month Ally!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 10, 2009)

Northerner said:


> That's only one month Ally!


Make that 10th September 2009.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 10, 2009)

I was diagnosed about 3 months ago, but now I know what I know about Diabetes, I suspect I've had it at least 3 - 4 years before that!!  

But I'll go with the 'official' verdict of 3 months!!

xx


----------



## remrafs (Nov 10, 2009)

May 2009 so coming up to 6 months


----------



## IcH (Nov 10, 2009)

15th September 2006, so just over 3 years


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 10, 2009)

remrafs said:


> May 2009 so coming up to 6 months



Me too! And you're also Yorkshire based....sure you're not actually me?


----------



## Donald (Nov 10, 2009)

1 Year at end of Nov 08


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

4 years on the 15th of December 2009

John


----------



## am64 (Nov 10, 2009)

1 year 1 month started at hba1c 7.8 now 6.4 !!! going down....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 10, 2009)

diagnosed 14th Feb 1996 so 13 years, coming up 14


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 10, 2009)

Diagnosed Jan 08 so it's been almost 2 years, feels a lot longer though


----------



## cazscot (Nov 10, 2009)

4th September 2009 so just over 2 months.


----------



## MCH (Nov 10, 2009)

June 1974 for me so that's 35 years, 5 months - not bad since I'm only 21


----------



## katie (Nov 10, 2009)

MCH said:


> June 1974 for me so that's 35 years, 5 months - not bad since I'm only 21



My maths is even worse than I thought!!


----------



## RachelT (Nov 10, 2009)

Late september  (err somewhere around the 28th ish?) 2008, so just over a year... Like Helen  ( i think) said, that was when i was diagnosed, in hindsight i was probably struggling for a while before that, maybe as much as a year and a half..h


----------



## Hazel (Nov 10, 2009)

Diagnosed June 2000 as T2, on Tablet meds

Then put onto insulin jabs Feb 2009

But still T2

Hazel


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 10, 2009)

Diagnosed in 1996 at the age of five. Thirteen years too many.


----------



## Silkman_Bob (Nov 10, 2009)

20th Sept 09


----------



## OlaIsm (Nov 10, 2009)

24th October 2009

17 days and counting...........................


----------



## twinnie (Nov 10, 2009)

november 2000 so nine long years


----------



## wallycorker (Nov 10, 2009)

twinnie said:


> november 2000 so nine long years


Exactly the same as me!


----------



## twinnie (Nov 10, 2009)

lol i found my diabetic twin


----------



## am64 (Nov 10, 2009)

RachelT said:


> Late september  (err somewhere around the 28th ish?) 2008, so just over a year... Like Helen  ( i think) said, that was when i was diagnosed, in hindsight i was probably struggling for a while before that, maybe as much as a year and a half..h



same as me late sept 2008-hey there are a few diabetic twinnes around!


----------



## karent (Nov 10, 2009)

3rd August 2009 was day I was diagnosed.


----------



## katie (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like i'm the only person who doesn't know when exactly they were diagnosed


----------



## am64 (Nov 10, 2009)

katie said:


> Looks like i'm the only person who doesn't know when exactly they were diagnosed



nooooo noooo i cant remember the exact date! it all became a bit of a blur to me at the time as i was working full time


----------



## katie (Nov 10, 2009)

am64 said:


> nooooo noooo i cant remember the exact date! it all became a bit of a blur to me at the time as i was working full time



hehe phew im not the only one. I cant say I really thought of it as a day I should remember.  I doubt my mum has a clue either!  I only remember I was 18 because of the things I had going on in my life (ie A Levels!) and because the nurses felt sorry for me being with the oldies because I looked about 12-ish and was only just too old


----------



## Bezza (Nov 11, 2009)

type 1 53 years


----------



## apdouglas (Nov 11, 2009)

7 month's on Friday.  Going for drinks to celebrate.......any excuse for a drink!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 11, 2009)

katie said:


> Looks like i'm the only person who doesn't know when exactly they were diagnosed



All I know was I was diagnosed in 1996. Other than that I don't know anything else. I might have a peek in my file next time I go to the clinic to see exactly when I was diagnosed.


----------



## Emzi (Nov 11, 2009)

February 2008, so coming up to 12years!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2009)

Bezza said:


> type 1 53 years



Wow Bezza, that's amazing - our longest 'serving' member yet, I believe!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> our longest 'serving' member yet, I believe!



Well, we're all doing time in one sense!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 11, 2009)

Just approaching the first year mark, this Saturday actually! It's been one hell of a 12 months


----------



## Corrine (Nov 11, 2009)

September 5th (or possibly 6th) 2008.  Just over 14 months for me then......


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Just approaching the first year mark, this Saturday actually! It's been one hell of a 12 months



It is World Diabetes Day after all!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep I'll never forget it now will I!! Not sure if that is good or bad! At least if I forget it I won't get a clip round the ear unlike other dates I may forget!!


----------



## Copepod (Nov 11, 2009)

Another way of looking at things, not just health: When a family member retired from serving as a magistrate, she noted that 22 years was longer than the average life sentence served by a prisoner!


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 11, 2009)

I got the good news in March 2009 after I had a pre operation check at the hospital...


----------



## sueneil (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I have been diagnosed as Type 1, on insulin for almost 41 years. It will be on January 6th which is 3 days before my birthday.


----------



## MCH (Nov 11, 2009)

Strangely, I was diagnosed the week before my birthday as well.


----------



## williammcd (Nov 11, 2009)

i was diagnosed about 5 years ago the same week as my older sister ,
now my younger sister has been diagnosed after her giving birth,
cant complain really our family doctor warned us all when we were young that we would be at risk because my mother and her father a a few others on her side had it ,so way back in the 60s he told us to watch our health as we got older lol


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 11, 2009)

Feb 2000 day before my birthday was the day i was told I had diabetes, but offically in my records it's december 1999 because thats when they did the tests. I go by the feb one as my D-day, but maybe this time as it will be 10 years I will celebrate in dec and feb and have cake twice


----------



## Viki (Nov 11, 2009)

1st October 2006. Seems like a lifetime ago already though!


----------



## HelenM (Nov 11, 2009)

> Looks like i'm the only person who doesn't know when exactly they were diagnosed


I couldn't remember the exact date, but I get to keep all my test results so could check. The fasting blood test was  done on 31/03/2005, the lab faxed the result to the doc (385mg/dl) and he sent me to the hospital.


----------



## falcon123 (Nov 11, 2009)

> I couldn't remember the exact date, but I get to keep all my test results so could check. The fasting blood test was done on 31/03/2005, the lab faxed the result to the doc (385mg/dl) and he sent me to the hospital.



I cannot remember either just that it messed up my summer holidays in 1967 (either late July/early August). It means I have served only one year less than "Harry Roberts" who is one of the county's longest serving prisoners.


----------



## falcon123 (Nov 11, 2009)

> 136 years and counting!



I may be wrong but a quick scan suggests that at the moment Bazza holds the record (for this group) at 53 years, I am second at 42 and Sueneil third with 41. However I am fairly convinced one of the other members has been on insulin for around 50 years. I will not post a name as it their choice whether to post or not.


----------



## wallycorker (Nov 11, 2009)

katie said:


> Looks like i'm the only person who doesn't know when exactly they were diagnosed


I was given a blue book to log all the results in and I'm the one that kept it going - most of the time anyway - for nine long years. It's invaluable to me these days because it has helped me to understand what happened to me.


----------



## MarcLister (Nov 11, 2009)

One year today!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2009)

MarcLister said:


> One year today!!



'Happy' Anniversary Marc! Doing anything to celebrate? I went to a beer festival!


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 12, 2009)

42 long years for me!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd like to join in.   According to my sacked GP he reckoned I'd be diagnosed anytime soon for definite   hence the 'sacked' once I had given him a lesson on type 1 and type 2 (you can imagine!)

Anyway my daughter diagnosed at birth really with CHI so that is April 2000, 
pancreas out 4 weeks later, insulin at 5 weeks old.   I bet she's the youngest then !


----------



## twinnie (Nov 12, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> I'd like to join in.   According to my sacked GP he reckoned I'd be diagnosed anytime soon for definite   hence the 'sacked' once I had given him a lesson on type 1 and type 2 (you can imagine!)
> 
> Anyway my daughter diagnosed at birth really with CHI so that is April 2000,
> pancreas out 4 weeks later, insulin at 5 weeks old.   I bet she's the youngest then !



my daugher was born in april 2000 too we were going for a millenium baby but we were a couple of months to late lol


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 12, 2009)

twinnie said:


> my daugher was born in april 2000 too we were going for a millenium baby but we were a couple of months to late lol



Really.   Gosh.  Jessica wasn't expected to be honest, she was a surprise - not the day she was born but the day I found out I was pregnant.   I'd just kicked the dad out and bingo found out Jessica was coming 8 months later !!

I tell you the year of 1999/2000 at schools are full aren't they.   So many millenium babies.


----------



## twinnie (Nov 12, 2009)

beckys school has two primary 5 to cover the amount of kiddies born that year with my second he was a shocker and a half i was told after everything will my pancreas and major surgery i couldnt have any more children and 5 years later he turns up i didnt know untill i was 4 months gone and i found out in all the places at the diabetic clinic


----------



## MarcLister (Nov 12, 2009)

Northerner said:


> 'Happy' Anniversary Marc! Doing anything to celebrate? I went to a beer festival!


Hehe. Cheers. Nah. Didn't do anything really. Well I did buy myself a new mobile phone. Should be here tomorrah.


----------



## mccuecolin (Nov 12, 2009)

Diagnosed July 1965


----------



## Steff (Nov 12, 2009)

can i just say thanks falcon for starting this thread a few peoples names have popped up that have not been on for a long while , its nice to see them especially mccuecolin dont think we have met , one of the first members on i guess looking at when you joined x


----------



## NTIL (Nov 13, 2009)

28 years... Do I get a present at 30?! :-D


----------



## falcon123 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello McCueColin, Thanks for joining in the thread. You ar now No2. behind Bazza with 53 years. I slip down to 3rd equal with Rainbow on 42 years. That 181 years between the four of us!


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 16, 2009)

Some time in June, 1978, so 30 yrs 6 months...joy!  11 months old at the time, so I suspect I'm one of the younger type 1s to be diagnosed from back then at least?!  (Not a great claim to fame, I admit!)


----------



## shiv (Nov 16, 2009)

18 years and 7 months i think. diagnosed april 1991, two weeks before my third birthday!


----------



## Minster (Nov 16, 2009)

i have been diabetic for a full decade now lol 1o long years and still learning for me


----------



## shiv (Nov 16, 2009)

okay i have done a *rough* tally and i THINK it comes out that for everyone who has posted in this thread, we total 403 years.

FOUR HUNDRED AND THREE YEARS.


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2009)

woop woop big up da 403 hehehe


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 16, 2009)

403? FOUR HUNDRED AND THREE?!

We're ooooooooooold


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 16, 2009)

oops, bit late to this, but I'll add three years, so that's 406. Perhaps anyone else can keep adding to the total!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 10, 2010)

it will be 5 years for me on the 18th of jan. its my anniversary soon


----------



## Icey (Jan 10, 2010)

Exactly three months yesterday, so er, yeah I'm not really adding to the total


----------



## coldclarity (Jan 10, 2010)

26th Feb 2009, so almost a year.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I was diagnosed on 6th November (2009).  Dont know how long I've actually had it, as I didnt go for my 6 monthly blood tests (I had gestational 7 years ago - last time I was tested was about 2-3 years ago and I was borderline).


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 11, 2010)

It will be 33 years in March. I must be classed as an O.A.P!!!


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2010)

or O.A.D Old Aged Diabetic


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 11, 2010)

someone asked me this the other day

my answer

TOO BLOODY LONG


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Steff - OAD, Old aged diabetic - I like it!  Not as old as some on here though!


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jan 14, 2010)

Northerner said:


> That's only one month Ally!



My calculator says 3 months!

Dodger


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jan 14, 2010)

16 years this January

Dodger


----------



## sweetsatin (Jan 14, 2010)

21/04/09 for me


----------



## jo1966 (Jan 15, 2010)

Diagnosed in 1996 suspect I've had it since 1990 though, god I'm getting old!


----------



## PhilT (Jan 15, 2010)

Six years in March since I was diagnosed.


----------



## Cate (Jan 15, 2010)

Since 26/01/1984 - so it'll be 26 years in about 10 days time


----------



## squidge63 (Jan 15, 2010)

August 1999 I was diagnosed .. 11 years for me this year


----------



## Einstein (Jan 15, 2010)

GULP! March 2000 for me - how time has flown. Some hiccups in the first couple of years, but generally HbA1C has been good throughout.

Typically, I haven't found managing diabetes a major issue, the killer for me is alcohol. More than a couple of pints and my levels are out for the next 24, perhaps 48 hours.


----------



## bex123 (Jan 16, 2010)

erm , dont remeber exact date but i know it was september 1989........so 20 years!.................toooo long lol


----------

